
Coronavirus: What happens to people's lungs if they get Covid-19? - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/23/coronavirus-what-happens-to-peoples-lungs-if-they-get-covid-19
======
lozf
Seems a reasonable article. This video[0] is quite useful for those who prefer
video to reading.

[0]: [https://youtu.be/BtN-goy9VOY](https://youtu.be/BtN-goy9VOY)

~~~
mekster
These videos are one of the rare occasions I prefer over reading in texts.
Nicely done.

------
fasdfsdfafads
1\. I took a work trip to SF in November of 2018

2\. I was riding next to a man who seemed to be sick on my flight home

3\. two or three days after arriving home my wife became suddenly Ill, within
another day or two she had severe breathing issues

4\. went to an urgent care (we walked and had to stop every few blocks because
she couldn't breath)

5\. was immediately put on oxygen and an IV -- stayed the whole day and was
sent home with an inhaler and antibiotics

6\. health got worse and we went to the ER the following day

7\. was again put on oxygen + IV, lungs collapsed, ended up getting a
bronchoscopy

8\. had non-bacterial pneumonia, was told she had developed asthma

9\. after about 5 days in the hospital was finally released

10\. after taking inhalers for almost a year her prescription ran out and now
she seems (mostly) OK again

We still have no clue what was wrong with her. Doctors ran loads of tests and
everything came up negative.

I'm not saying she had Covid-19, but this virus has me on high alert after
seeing my wife struggling to recover from non-bacterial pneumonia.

~~~
fasdfsdfafads
She also lost all taste and smell for nearly a year after.

Love the down votes.

